# Problème de son sous Windows 8.1 MacBook Pro Early 2011



## SkyJoke (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous !
Je viens vers vous aujourd'hui car j'ai un soucis avec l'utilisation de Windows sur mon Mac.
En effet je n'ai pas de son.
Sur l'icone de volume au niveau de la barre de taches j'ai : Aucun périphérique audio n'est installé.

J'ai téléchargé les derniers pilotes depuis le site de Realtek et je les ai installé mais rien ni fait.
Dans panneau de configuration / matériel audio je n'ai aucun choix de périphérique audio. 

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider à régler ce problème. 
Merci


----------



## dragao13 (7 Février 2017)

L'installation du pilote a peut être merdé ...
T'as redémarré ?


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2017)

Il faudrait réinstaller les pilotes que Boot Camp fait télécharger au moment de l'installation et voir ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## SkyJoke (7 Février 2017)

Bonsoir 
J'ai téléchargé les pilotes depuis le site d'apple car Boot Camp ne propose plus Windows 8 mais seulement le 10.


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2017)

SkyJoke a dit:


> Boot Camp ne propose plus Windows 8 mais seulement le 10


Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça, Boot Camp propose l'installation d'une version de Windows en fonction de l'âge d'un Mac. Sur les derniers Mac's, depuis 2014 sauf erreur de ma part, Boot Camp ne propose plus que la versions de Windows 10. A une date antérieure de 2014 pour un Mac, il est toujours possible d'installer une version de Windows 7 ou 8.


----------



## SkyJoke (8 Février 2017)

C'est en effet plus exact comme cela.
Le périphérique audio n'apparait nulle part, il n'est pas reconnu.


----------



## SkyJoke (8 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> L'installation du pilote a peut être merdé ...
> T'as redémarré ?


Oui plusieurs fois en testant différents pilotes mais rien n'y fait


----------



## ArmandB (13 Février 2017)

Bonjour, 

  Moi aussi j'ai le même problème. Aidé moi svp


----------

